# Travel Insurance



## Nancy (Apr 14, 2011)

I remember a thread about this in the last couple of months, but can't seem to find it.

I'm only interested in medical insurance when out of country (Canada) for about 2 weeks.  Does anyone have any experience with any insurance company that they would or would not recommend.

Thanks,
Nancy

ps.  If anyone can point me to other thread I'd be thankful.  I did a google search and did not find the one I remember.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 14, 2011)

Is it one of the stickies at the top of the forum?


----------



## Nancy (Apr 14, 2011)

I looked at that, but still interested in someone's experience.  The thread I remember seemed to have that.

Thanks Denise.

Nancy


----------



## patty5ia (Apr 15, 2011)

I use Travelguard and don't insure for trip costs - just the medical.  It is not expensive and the benefits are good.


----------



## thunderbolt (Apr 15, 2011)

We use RBC insurance, no medical questions until age 60. Mastercard out of country ins. has a medical questionaire at age 55 yrs.
If your older, then I can't recommend, but am interested in other comments as we are fast approaching 60.


----------



## scotlass (Apr 15, 2011)

We use Access America, mostly for the medical evacuation insurance.  We are both over 60.


----------



## cgeidl (Apr 15, 2011)

*Just started getting insurance*

My wife and I started getting insurance for overseas countries last year when we turned 70.Probably full of exceptions and doesn't pay out well but hopefully won't have to find out.We have traveled about 60-90 days a year for about 15 years and luckily only had one trip to a hospital and that was in Spain in 1996. There was no cost!! as they said everyone was covered including tourists. Guess it must be part of the VAT.


----------



## Nancy (Apr 16, 2011)

cgeidl, what company have you used?

TIA
Nancy


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Apr 17, 2011)

i had a brief thread in non traditional forum

i was disappointed not to find a big informative thread on flyertalk


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 17, 2011)

I've purchased medical insurance only when we've been out of the country from an online insurance agency at http://www.insuremytrip.com . Generally speaking it's not terribly expensive (will depend on your age) and provides some peace of mind. 

I can't really recomend any one company since we've never actually used the coverage. I can tell you it's been easy enough to buy but, how good a company is depends on how well it pays claims. 

I wouldn't go with a travel package policy. Those don't provide for catastrophic loss and generally only provide $50,000 to $100,000 worth of medical coverage. We purchased a policy for a week that covered up to $1,000,000 with a $500 deductable.


----------



## Dollie (May 20, 2011)

I asked a question about Senior Medial Coverage in a Foreign Country  could this be the thread you are referring too?


----------



## nerodog (May 22, 2011)

*interest in medical insurance component for 85 yr old*

hi, have written to a few of  you via email but would like any other input. My mom and I travel lots of overseas. She is a generally healthy 85 yr old woman but recently had an atrial fibrillation setback.. nothing major major but enough to consider  medical insurance overseas. My fear is an unexpected hospitalization and would like coverage for stabilization and treatment over in Portugal. ANy other thoughts on companies to contact or pursue ? Ihave checked many web sites listed and also plan to call AARP . She has medicare and another health provider but is only US based.   thanks.


----------



## chickenfoot (May 25, 2011)

http://www.squaremouth.com/

Lists all travel insurance companies on one site.  Look for a plan that pays primary.  Otherwise if the plan states secondary, you will have to pay for any medical expenses, submit to your primary health insurance carrier and then the excess will be considered by the travel plan


----------



## BarCol (May 25, 2011)

My experience is with Global Excel (they are headquatered in Sherbrooke PQ)and they were fantastic when it was needed. I got the medical through my travel agent


----------



## aliikai2 (May 25, 2011)

*We had an occasion to use this a year ago March*

While in Puerto Vallarta, and www.accessamerica.com was great. 

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=118294

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=119834

I have since made sure to buy a higher limit policy as the one we used only had 10K in medical coverage. 

We were fortunate that I had enough plastic to cover the other 26K ( which must be paid before they will allow you to leave the country) in that trip.

fwiw, Greg


----------



## equitax (May 25, 2011)

*$550 USD annual, but...*

Depends how much you travel - consider getting AMEX International Platinum Dolar card Issued in UK (www.americanexpress.com/idc)

USD 550 annual fee but comes with medical for you + immed family plus 5 additional carholders and their families.  Well worth it and I have claimed and been paid too.

Usual exceptions on pre existing, but covers up to 120 day trip...





Nancy said:


> I remember a thread about this in the last couple of months, but can't seem to find it.
> 
> I'm only interested in medical insurance when out of country (Canada) for about 2 weeks.  Does anyone have any experience with any insurance company that they would or would not recommend.
> 
> ...


----------

